# ITB Pic Post



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

I have been looking hard and have yet to find one.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (theswallowtail)*

Just finished mine today.


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (scirocco25)*


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (scirocco25)*


----------



## scirocco25 (Aug 22, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1711955


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (theswallowtail)*

My engine - when it was an 8v








My new motor - 20v - same 45mm itb's.









Now with the 48mm Jenveys










_Modified by WolfGTI at 11:59 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (WolfGTI)*

Before they were Mendra's....


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Before they were Mendra's....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (WolfGTI)*

You need to take new pics. Ones without the wiring back there.







Oh and tune your ish.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (need_a_VR6)*

Fine I will take a couple new pics after I wash the engine bay.


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (WolfGTI)*

bumping to add to my watched list. gotta build my mani soon


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (ditchdigger)*


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (meanEG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanEG* »_









You are a tech @ Wynn right?


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (WolfGTI)*

not anymore. i quit on friday. iam going to garnet.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (meanEG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanEG* »_not anymore. i quit on friday. iam going to garnet.

Lol - I hadn't heard that from DJ yet.


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (WolfGTI)*


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (super 74)*

From the 16V forum - Couldn't resist -- Like the placement of the injectors - Outside the butterflys- and next to the head ----8 injectors?







- Probably hear them ping at idle.



























_Modified by rivethead at 8:30 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## batperformance (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (theswallowtail)*


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (batperformance)*

So many nice pictures.
Has anyone ever tapped into the DTH Throttle Bodies to run Nitrous Nozzels? 
The only real good location I can think of is under the TB's under the injectors?
And/Or is anyone even running Nitrous with a ITB set-up?
Thanks Guys.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (TeamTHP)*

Oh and where are people getting vacume for the Brake booster?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (TeamTHP)*

here is a pic of mine from this summer!!!


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (kevinmacd)*

Man! hot stuff people. Gotta get mine powder coated so i can show em off too.


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (veedublub)*

Not sure where they are now. I sold them almost a year ago and the guy I sold them to sold them when his girlfriend thought it made his MK3 too loud.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_here is a pic of mine from this summer!!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

Now sold


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (theswallowtail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswallowtail* »_I have been looking hard and have yet to find one.









I noticed a few of you have the same type of fuel rail as pictured above. What make is it?


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (A2Carat)*

That rail comes with the Jenveys. Call Lance at Hayward Performance. He can prolly get you one.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (super 74)*

does it have the same injector spacing as the 2.0 16V intake flange?


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (A2Carat)*

nice peeps fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (A2Carat)*

Its spaced enough for a Bosch style injector. I'm using RC's. If its not spaced for the injectors you want to run, some round stock drilled aluminum will work fine.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (super 74)*

no no ..







I want to run bosch style injectors, I was just wondering if that fuel rail has the same spacing between injector centers as the injector holes in the stock 16V intake manifold. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

here's mine...


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

Here's mine










_Modified by aspro at 1:42 AM 5-14-2006_


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (aspro)*

BTW the jenvey rail is spaced exactley


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (aspro)*


----------



## ditchdigger (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (spoonie)*

Should be installed in a month or so
















WOAH ...... Page 2 owned by me


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (ditchdigger)*

Im picking up a set of these


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

i am wondering what fuel system you guys are running?


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Jenvey DTH with 1.8T fuel rail


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

tell me more about the 1.8t rail ..








What are the injector spacings on the fuel rail? (injector hole center to injector hole center) Are you using stock 1.8t injectors as well? And what is the fuel pressure the factory FPR you have on there?
Sorry about all the q's ..


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_tell me more about the 1.8t rail ..








What are the injector spacings on the fuel rail? (injector hole center to injector hole center) Are you using stock 1.8t injectors as well? And what is the fuel pressure the factory FPR you have on there?
Sorry about all the q's ..









Simple deductive logic should tell you everything.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (130_R)*

Do all 1.8t motors share the same rail design/style?
What fuel pressure does the 1.8t run at?
Are the injectors the 'regular' bosch units?
130_R .. c'mon, if you know something, just write it out .. the world would be such a better place ..








I'm running different ITB's than the Jenvey's .. so I was just curious about the injectors .. are they the same type as Digi2 injectors? (fitment in stock 16V intake manifold with Digi2 injector bosses)


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_Do all 1.8t motors share the same rail design/style?
What fuel pressure does the 1.8t run at?
Are the injectors the 'regular' bosch units?

Yes, I believe they are all the same design/style.
Stock FPR runs at 3bar on 1.8t's.
What other type of unit are you looking to run?
You can have a custom fuel rail made for pretty cheap. 
http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/fuelrail.htm


----------



## cookvwgli (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Adam20v)*

lets see some aba 8v itb love!!! can i put street bike itb's on a x-flow??? if it has been done lets see some pics!!!


----------



## MadBubba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (cookvwgli)*


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Adam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam20v* »_Yes, I believe they are all the same design/style.
Stock FPR runs at 3bar on 1.8t's.
What other type of unit are you looking to run?
You can have a custom fuel rail made for pretty cheap. 
http://www.racecraft-fabrication.com/fuelrail.htm

Thanks for that link! Talk about great price!
about the injectors, I just wanted to be sure that they'll fit the digi2 injector bosses and the 1.8t fuel rail .. that's all.








Thanks for answering my questions ..


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

How about ITB and FI? This is from a number of years back on the old Scirocco.










_Modified by rhussjr at 6:27 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

where can i get a set for a vr6


----------



## sailman (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

wow, my dream 16V set up


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I would kill for this set up


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (MK4futurayellowVR6)*

8v, 16v, VR6, 2.8 24v and R32 set-up available from Grant Motorsport. [email protected]
My R32 ITB Vento is finally mapped, see the post 'teaser pics of my R32' there are video clips on page 3 of that post.










_Modified by Vento_Gareth at 8:45 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_
130_R .. c'mon, if you know something, just write it out .. the world would be such a better place ..










A 1.8t and a 16v have the same centerline spacing, simple logic should tell you this since the blocks and heads have the same bore dimensions and spacing.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (130_R)*

thanks for confirming that for me!
Everything seems to fit perfectly in my life now!


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (ditchdigger)*

Watched topic bump


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_8v, 16v, VR6, 2.8 24v and R32 set-up available from Grant Motorsport. [email protected]
My R32 ITB Vento is finally being mapped this weekend anyway, here is the old girl as a 2.8 24v with RSi Beetle head. Happy ITB motoring to everyone 









any video clips of this?


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

wow i want to do that in my rabbit.... i can dream cant I lol. I wonder what all is needed for a 16v with a itb setup? I have some 750cc bike carbs that ive been contemplating using on the 16v motor.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (The Dubsta)*

I used 750's on my setup.
total parts as of so far:
1 set of 750 gixxer itbs.
4 brass plugs in itb injector bungs
4 nylon spacers from home depot
4 washers to accompany nylon spacers from home depot
2 peices of all thread to bolt itb's back together
6 nylock nuts for all thread
1 bbm 16v fuel rail kit
1 set of custom brackets to mount 16v rail to itbs (just small peices of metal cut and bent
4 bolts to bolt custom brackets to fuel rail
2 thread inserts for custom brackets to bolt to itbs
4 small peices of metal to adapt linkages after spacing (requires minor welding)
4 peices of silicone couplings cut to length
8 hose clamps (i used ABA style clamps to keep them from cutting into the hose, but it's not needed)
4 injectors
4 injector cups
1 16v manifold cut down
...outside of management to run it all, that's all you need. can be done for a couple hundred bucks.
the whole setup:
















this shows the brackets and bolts to mount the fuel rail:








welded tabs for linkage








i used a stock 16v scirocco cable for the throttle, as well as the 16v throttle cable stop and bolted it down to the block (the dizzy block off plate bolt on the 16v), like so:


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

oh, i forgot, you'll need 4 air filters too.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

duff, where are you gettin your vac for brakes and fpr?
i used the old injector holes for my brake booster the 1st small fitting for fpr and the 2nd small fittings for the mapsensor on my ms brain
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and now have a choke cable on the 2nd lever for instant idle control for easier startup when cold










_Modified by urogolf at 11:11 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (urogolf)*

Here is mine


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_duff, where are you gettin your vac for brakes and fpr?
i used the old injector holes for my brake booster the 1st small fitting for fpr and the 2nd small fittings for the mapsensor on my ms brain

and now have a choke cable on the 2nd lever for instant idle control for easier startup when cold









_Modified by urogolf at 11:11 PM 5-9-2006_

i haven't gotten that far yet, but i was gonna pull vacuum from the old injector holes and run them into a central vacuum chamber for everything, that'll help smooth out the vacuum pulse signals from each cylinder for the map, and ensure that the vacuum resevoir for the brakes is getting plenty of vacuum pull.
...that or i was gonna look into a manual wilwood m/c set and say screw the vacuum booster...















and i'm diggin that "choke" cable idea...a little cleaner than wiring up a fast idle solenoid of some sort and wiring it to the ms comp...


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

ITB's =


----------



## Altn8 (Mar 20, 2003)

nicepics


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Altn8)*

"Not sure where they are now. I sold them almost a year ago and the guy I sold them to sold them when his girlfriend thought it made his MK3 too loud. "

sounds like most mk3 owners *ducks *







jk

cool stuff boys


----------



## E60 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (aspro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aspro* »_Here's mine









_Modified by aspro at 1:42 AM 5-14-2006_

more pics of this car please!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (E60)*


----------



## soch naungayan (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

latest version of my engine bay.


----------



## valvergt1 (May 31, 2006)

bbbbuuummmmp


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (valvergt1)*

watching


----------



## hcar (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (theswallowtail)*

TWM Induction has them http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (hcar)*

This used to be fun!


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (E60)*

Hi E60
Here are some old pictures
























will take some more today as i dont have many
_Modified by aspro at 12:36 PM 7-9-2006_
Newer pictures


















this manifold goes on in a week

















_Modified by aspro at 3:56 PM 7-14-2006_

_Modified by aspro at 1:03 AM 7-18-2006_

_Modified by aspro at 1:05 AM 7-18-2006_


_Modified by aspro at 1:07 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (aspro)*

My LEV.
















- Dave.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (soch naungayan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soch naungayan* »_latest version of my engine bay. 









Please tell us more


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Speed Racer.)*

Mine


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (flyvwguy76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyvwguy76* »_Mine

















Stunning, any pics of the whole car, what stand alone are you running.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: ITB Pic Post (super 74)*

Few of these are dups but whatever.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (spoonie)*

that car looks like it has a purpose!!


----------



## representin' Deutschland (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

bumb back from the dead and for my love of ITB
































neither are mine but i want them..both...right meow


_Modified by representin' Deutschland at 9:34 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (representin' Deutschland)*

That car in the top pic has carbs, not itb's.


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

back from the dead indeed


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

My wife's car... 2l aba with gixxer itbs..








more here:
http://www.wolfpackvw.com/gall...bum=1


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (representin' Deutschland)*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (monster007)*









Good lord!


----------

